# Any Boat/Yacht Owners?



## FloridaTime (Sep 8, 2017)

Seems like we have a lot of folks on here with toys of all different types, who here owns a boat/yacht or some other type of watercraft? Below is my Tiara 3600 that we use at least once a week and have really enjoyed.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Good to see it survived the hurricane ok.


----------



## FloridaTime (Sep 8, 2017)

Thankfully it never even rained on us in our area. Pulled the boat just to be safe which gave me a great excuse to wax! Is that a Flying Scottsman?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

FloridaTime said:


> Thankfully it never even rained on us in our area. Pulled the boat just to be safe which gave me a great excuse to wax! Is that a Flying Scottsman?


Yes, Flying Scot, racing on Lake Norman, NC. There fleets of them all over FL.

Tiara are well made, unlike many other brands.


----------



## Amigos (Nov 2, 2015)

I live on a 36 Sabreline trawler in Boston Harbor for the summer. Love being on the water...13 Whaler for my " daily beater"

a neighbor ownsa Tiara cruiser..really nicely made boat...more speed than I need..

glad you survived storm


----------



## FloridaTime (Sep 8, 2017)

Amigos said:


> I live on a 36 Sabreline trawler in Boston Harbor for the summer. Love being on the water...13 Whaler for my " daily beater"
> 
> a neighbor ownsa Tiara cruiser..really nicely made boat...more speed than I need..
> 
> glad you survived storm


I dig the Whaler! I actually work at the oldest continuously operated Whaler dealership in the US which is a lot of fun.

A brand of boat I represent is a direct competitor for Tiara so I can't comment other than I really enjoy ours.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Sabreline is another good brand, made in Maine by the same company that makes the quality Sabre sailboats.

Living aboard has its rewards, and compromises.

Have sailed and cruised from Canada to Florida. A fascinating livestyle.


----------



## gegarrenton (Dec 31, 2015)

See my avatar.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Does a tinnie count?


----------



## FloridaTime (Sep 8, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Does a tinnie count?


Where was that photo taken? That looks extremely familiar.


----------



## wsbarr (Jun 16, 2016)

Kudos to those of you with boats. Growing up my grandfather had a 33' Grady White, it was the scene of some of the best memories I have with him. Unfortunately it is no longer in our possession but the memories remain.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

21' FourWinns. My first boat. Really wanted a Lyman to honor my father-in-law who restored them much of his later life, but my wife pointed out that I can't complete a bathroom remodel; I'd never keep up with the annual maintenance on a wood boat. When I can afford for someone else to maintain it, I'll get a 26 or 28 foot Lyman sleeper or maybe even an Islander. The perfect Lake Erie boat.


----------



## gulfa (Dec 31, 2016)

My 1989 Boston Whaler 22 WD


----------



## gulfa (Dec 31, 2016)

My 1989 Boston Whaler 22 WD

View attachment 12722583


----------



## bobernet (May 16, 2015)

26' Cobalt 250. We spend a lot of time on the lakes in the summer.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

Ive been a boater all my life but it doesn't make sense to own a boat where I live. My father has several nice boats nothing over 70 feet though, so no yachts. This is his new "commuter" boat:


----------



## Miller Time II (Jan 5, 2018)

Here's a pic of ours, a 37' trawler. Pardon the mess &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Miller Time II (Jan 5, 2018)

Duplicate post


----------



## Dugan27 (Mar 12, 2013)

Olson 34


----------



## jberberich (Feb 9, 2016)

Cheetah stiletto 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rasbcer (Jan 3, 2018)

Looks good ,


----------



## gegarrenton (Dec 31, 2015)

Dugan27 said:


> Olson 34
> 
> View attachment 12819133
> 
> ...


That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Amigos (Nov 2, 2015)

Riva, is that the Tiara 50? Nice boat! In fact, all nice boats.

Im more a “fast trawler” type..8-10 k with 16 top end.

done a few Boston-FL trips in other boats and never got much above 10k...x the East River,NYC with the current..16+ ..a real thrill


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

It's a Tiara C39 Coupe.


----------



## Iloco (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## DOYAM (Oct 21, 2013)

Our 2007 McKee Craft 24. Couldnt live without it, we are on it most weekends in the Spring, Summer and Fall.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I never cared much for the center console craft because they didn't have much seating. But I'm starting to admire the looks of them. Saw a lot of nice ones at the Cleveland Boat Show last weekend. I don't fish so I don't see one in my future, but I like the convenience of all that perimeter access.

Question: how do you cover it when you're docked? 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dilloncarter (Nov 24, 2017)

One day! I cannot wait. It's been a dream of mine to own a small sailboat and go out each weekend.


----------



## FloridaTime (Sep 8, 2017)

Hey guys, it's almost boat time again!


----------



## WatchBill (Dec 19, 2010)

My 12' yacht, a V12 by G3 boats. This is all you need! 4 stroke Suzuki, pull-start, low maintenance on everything. Flies across the water and run it all day on 5 gallons of fuel.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

WatchBill said:


> My 12' yacht, a V12 by G3 boats. This is all you need! 4 stroke Suzuki, pull-start, low maintenance on everything. Flies across the water and run it all day on 5 gallons of fuel.
> View attachment 12920193


What kind of lake do you run that on? I like the simplicity, but I feel old Lake Erie would destroy something that small except for those rare smooth days.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## chtucker (Feb 4, 2018)

Yep- 28' Armstrong Marine monohull, twin Yamaha 250s. And that is my deckhand/window washer.son. Bottom paint is now red.


----------



## 94Supra (Apr 10, 2018)

Tigé Z1 and I love it! Seems to be hard to get parts for it when it breaks though.


----------



## dwaym0 (Jan 18, 2018)

2016 Axis A20!


----------



## FloridaTime (Sep 8, 2017)

We are well into our boating season here. Hope everyone is in the water and ready to go for summer.


----------



## SwissArmyTenor (Aug 20, 2017)

Recently got a 22' Tritoon. I'm a new boater, but have family with boats and I always asked lots of questions out of curiosity, never in the past picturing me owning a boat.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

It just happens one day. Third full season here and I still don't know squat. LOL


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)

I'm not sure I'm in the same league as some of you guys, but here's mine. Just needs a little recommissioning for summer:-


----------



## DOYAM (Oct 21, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I never cared much for the center console craft because they didn't have much seating. But I'm starting to admire the looks of them. Saw a lot of nice ones at the Cleveland Boat Show last weekend. I don't fish so I don't see one in my future, but I like the convenience of all that perimeter access.
> 
> Question: how do you cover it when you're docked?
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


It does have tons of room inside. If you get a "FS" or "Forward Seating" model, there is more storage and seating.

We dont cover it while docked, just detailed and waxed well. Were in NC so the sun bakes it but its just the price you pay.


----------



## Mayhem421 (Mar 16, 2014)

@Dwaymo Great looking set-up! How does the Taco do pulling that boat. Seems like a lot of boat for a V-6, not to take anything away from it, that's a solid truck.


----------



## Mayhem421 (Mar 16, 2014)

I heard a funny quote on a show the other night. "If it F%cks, floats or flies you should rent it!" Got me thinkin...


----------



## Mayhem421 (Mar 16, 2014)

Big Vern said:


> I'm not sure I'm in the same league as some of you guys, but here's mine. Just needs a little recommissioning for summer:-


Just needs a coat of paint and some wax. Totally seaworthy though.


----------



## quixote (Feb 4, 2011)

Big Vern said:


> I'm not sure I'm in the same league as some of you guys, but here's mine. Just needs a little recommissioning for summer:-


Where did you dock your boat ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyking (Feb 9, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Does a tinnie count?


It gonna dazzle in the water mate! What engine have you got on it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott11 (May 25, 2013)

I had a ski boat a few years back. What a headache, was happy to sell it. Got stranded out on the lake more than once. Rental is the way to go unless you use it all the time.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Just sold mine. What a relief. 
I need more money to own a boat. I need to be able to pay someone to maintain it as I don't have the time and skills. That's where the cost is for me. Not ready to do that again.


scott11 said:


> I had a ski boat a few years back. What a headache, was happy to sell it. Got stranded out on the lake more than once. Rental is the way to go unless you use it all the time.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah, boats are expensive way beyond the initial cost layout. Fortunately I stick to racing sailboats, which eliminates the fuel costs, but new racing sails ain’t cheap, thoug many classes have rules about restricting buying of new sails to once a year. 

It was a great summer on the northern lakes and raced each Tuesday night in Lasers, ending up 2nd for the season at a nearby college sailing club.

Have put the boat away in the barn for the winter, though may drag it or one of the others out for regattas this fall.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Fresh mountain spring water is a nice change from ocean spray


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

Not a yacht nor even a real boat, but baby steps.


----------



## IslandStyle (Oct 6, 2018)

I'll play,,,my Maverick


----------



## mpatton4re (Jun 2, 2018)

I LOVE boating... but my philosophy is have friends that own a boat, never OWN one. I also have a friend that joined the Ventura, CA Yacht Club and he gets asked to "man" other people's boats all the time. This is an oldie (but goodie) B.O.A.T. stands for "Break Out Another Thousand $$$" and it's so true.


----------



## IslandStyle (Oct 6, 2018)

mpatton4re said:


> I LOVE boating... but my philosophy is have friends that own a boat, never OWN one. I also have a friend that joined the Ventura, CA Yacht Club and he gets asked to "man" other people's boats all the time. This is an oldie (but goodie) B.O.A.T. stands for "Break Out Another Thousand $$$" and it's so true.


While that's mostly true and they can be expensive however if you use one like I do sailing and spending lots of time in the Caribbean it's worth it


----------



## JDMLS430 (Aug 16, 2018)

My family has had boats for a while. From an inboard 26ft chaparral, to jet skis, to 21ft dual console hydrasports. I live down south and we go fishing and whatnot. Boats are pretty normal here. Yamaha and Honda outboards. Very reliable and keep runner


----------



## Rglane828 (Jan 27, 2020)

I am a new boat owner. Going to pick up my Harris Grand Mariner Tritoon next week from the dealer. Lake life will be good this summer.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

2020 Bennington TriToon with 200HP Merc


----------



## FuzeDude (10 mo ago)

Boats and pools. Two holes you throw money into.....lol......


----------



## Tekkamaki (Aug 6, 2018)

New race sails for my Dash 34 pretty much destroyed my watch budget. Covid got me single and double handed racing primarily, its brutal & sketchy flying the spinnaker with running backstays when racing solo.


----------



## sandywhite (9 mo ago)

cool photos. Love sailing too, I'm big fan of different outdoor activities. Last summer I bought new boat and started fishing, it turned out to be pretty entertaining. I found everest store with all equipment and outdoor stuff. They also offer caliber membership and offer users discounts at everest and at theme parks, gas stations, the movies and more.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

I lived in Corpus Christi for about 5 years and enjoyed sailing a 16’ Hobie Cat while there.

For a complete newbie, it was fairly easy to ”learn the ropes” and I paid about $1,500 for a used boat and trailer so, it was relatively cheap fun.


----------



## Fountain47 (9 mo ago)

47 Fountain SC. Triple 502 injected big blocks. A/c, gen set, galley etc.


----------



## nosamk (Apr 28, 2014)

I have a Key West center console


----------

